# Small filtered cigars (cigarillos)



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've seen boxes of cigarette-looking filtered cigars in catalogs. They might be great for the 10-15 minute quick smoke. Any comments?


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

they're pretty good, I used to smoke em, come in a bunch of flavors(or not if you don't like that thing)


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

check out tuskers theyre had mad mini cigars ha they are like a 15 min smoke delicious too!


----------



## brad.dourif (Jul 16, 2011)

Little cigars come with almost as much flavor and sophistication as their larger counterparts. My uncle love to smoke little cigars. He is very much use to it.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i smoked djarums for a while, smoked the "filtered cigars" on and off as i transitioned into real cigars (basically they got around the ban lol)
they are gross to me now, other than the flavoring on the tips.
The best "clove" rehash i get how is clove tiki's from drew estates.

as for "small cigars" i like unfiltered cigarillos like cao, onyx, camacho, etc.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I like to have a Colt (flavoured TIP - Rum&Wine) when I am fishing or dont have the time for something larger


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I love Davidoff cigarillos and Ashtons cigarillos. They're unfiltered, and they're smaller than cigarettes (might be same size, definitely not larger) but burn longer.

Great flavor imo.

also these:

Don Lino Habanitos - Cigars International


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> I love Davidoff cigarillos and Ashtons cigarillos. They're unfiltered, and they're smaller than cigarettes (might be same size, definitely not larger) but burn longer.
> 
> Great flavor imo.
> 
> ...


mind describing the ashton and davidoffs? i like that theyre cig sized. I have a lot of cig-smoking friends, and i need a cigar to smoke with them when i hang out and stuff and everyone goes out for 15-20 min to smoke and chat about stuff. a lot smoke 2 in a row or 100's so it lasting a bit longer would be awesome :O

trying to figure out which id like more hehe


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> mind describing the ashton and davidoffs? i like that theyre cig sized. I have a lot of cig-smoking friends, and i need a cigar to smoke with them when i hang out and stuff and everyone goes out for 15-20 min to smoke and chat about stuff. a lot smoke 2 in a row or 100's so it lasting a bit longer would be awesome :O
> 
> trying to figure out which id like more hehe


Well, it's been awhile since I had them, but they're not "deep". They're just real nice tasting rich tobacco. When I was smoking them, I didn't really see that much of a difference between them, so I bought whatever was cheaper. They're more expensive than the don linos. Used to smoke these when I worked for the city, so I could get a smoke break like everyone else without switching to cigarettes 

Here's a link to them.

Davidoff Mini Cigarillo (20) Cigars - Natural Pack of 20

Ashton Mini Cigarillos (20) Cigars - Natural Pack of 20

I think I smoked the davidoffs more often. Hard to tell, they look so similar.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I smoke the ones out of a pack, mostly swisher sweets, but I havent done it for a while. Bandidos taste better but are more expensive. Heck buy a couple of packs, you might be out 20 bucks after 10 packs from what i recall the price is. If you dont like them give them to some homeless people, its better than digging out of a butt can.

I find cheap cigars for a 15 or 20 minute smoke, then just pitch it after the first 3rd or half, no guilt.

Or make your own, half way down the page

cigarillo


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah my ex-roommate smokes swishers (he inhaled ) and i cant stand them, especially now lol


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I smoke the ones out of a pack, mostly swisher sweets, but I havent done it for a while. Bandidos taste better but are more expensive. Heck buy a couple of packs, you might be out 20 bucks after 10 packs from what i recall the price is. If you dont like them give them to some homeless people, its better than digging out of a butt can.
> 
> I find cheap cigars for a 15 or 20 minute smoke, then just pitch it after the first 3rd or half, no guilt.
> 
> ...


i was actually considering making cigarettes w/ all my pipe tobacco. sillems black cigs? yes please.

ill have to look into RYO stuff... if anything i can get that cheap one the guy has and if its a fail, im out like $3 lol


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

well, cigars taste great. Cigars cut up and put into pipes, disgusting.

Pipe tobacco in pipes taste great. Pipe tobacco rolled up into a cigar, _______.

Let me know how it goes, this could be interesting. Hamborger Veermaster cigs!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> well, cigars taste great. Cigars cut up and put into pipes, disgusting.
> 
> Pipe tobacco in pipes taste great. Pipe tobacco rolled up into a cigar, _______.
> 
> Let me know how it goes, this could be interesting. Hamborger Veermaster cigs!!!


that was my thought process exactly!

i have only half a bowl left of circus candy...

i could try a circus candy cig


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> that was my thought process exactly!
> 
> i have only half a bowl left of circus candy...
> 
> i could try a circus candy cig


I know you like that crap, but.......nasty.....

Might as well buy bubblegum cigarettes from the ice cream man that sells drugs out of his truck.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I like filtered cigarillos for when im hanging around my buddies and drinking. Not everyone wants to smoke for a hour or two straight so im normally alone. I smoke makers choice alot but they are 45~ min smoke to me and i also liked a brand thompson had called 9MM(lots of flavors) i think, my lil bro got them and didnt likem so i smoked them.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> I like filtered cigarillos for when im hanging around my buddies and drinking. Not everyone wants to smoke for a hour or two straight so im normally alone. I smoke makers choice alot but they are 45~ min smoke to me and i also liked a brand thompson had called 9MM(lots of flavors) i think, my lil bro got them and didnt likem so i smoked them.


Maker's choice also makes mini cigarillos, which I didn't know about until now (always wanted to try the regualr cigarillos, thanks apollyon9515). Mini maduro cigarillos, sounds pretty tasty. and with a supposed "28" ring gauge, that's a lot of maduro wrapper per filler. yum.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=CS-RHA


----------



## pawlakt (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried swisher sweets a while back. I'm sure I would've enjoyed them if I hadn't been smoking premium cigars first! To me, they just tasted like hot air... almost zero flavor and I found them quite unsatisfying...


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

They things sell quite a bit now since cigarette taxes went up so much. I had the captain black version once, I didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## patrecia (Sep 16, 2011)

I am totally impressed with the art of cigars. The shapes of the cigars are just what smokers like. I love smoking filtered cigars because it is not much strong and its taste is also good.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

brad.dourif said:


> Little cigars come with almost as much flavor and sophistication as their larger counterparts. My uncle love to smoke little cigars. He is very much use to it.


 Hey, loved you in One flew over the cuckoo's nest and the Lord of the rings trilogy. You rock man,hehe


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

personally I like then about as much as I like the taste of cough syrup

but that is just me I know a few people who love Prime times


----------



## Joandainty (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there, I am a regular smoker. I use to smoke the different flavors of cigars. I am here to get information regarding filtered cigars. Please share some views for me.

==============
filtered cigars


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Joandainty said:


> Hi there, I am a regular smoker. I use to smoke the different flavors of cigars. I am here to get information regarding filtered cigars. Please share some views for me.


Cafe Creme Filter Aroma is the only help I can give you. Good for a short smoke if that is what you seek.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Swisher Sweets.


----------

